# Visual Guide: US Budget 2009



## ent_ink (Jul 31, 2009)

I first saw one of these done for the US 2004 Budget, I really like these sorts of things, when you have the stupidly large numbers such as only economics can produce then a sense of scale is great.

By the way this image is 2MB and 3500 × 2334 pixels so some PC's may chug abit when opening it.

http://www.thefaceofjames.com/Support/imgholdthing/usbudget09.jpg


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 31, 2009)

that's massive. even in this format it's hard to read lol. great idea though. I'm digging it. I think I'd have to print it out to really read it. is there possibly a printable pdf floating around?


----------



## flashinglights (Jul 31, 2009)

An insane amount of work went into that. Props to the constructor Wallstats.com and ent_ink for leading us to it.


----------



## ent_ink (Aug 1, 2009)

Mouse said:


> that's massive. even in this format it's hard to read lol. great idea though. I'm digging it. I think I'd have to print it out to really read it. is there possibly a printable pdf floating around?



Your browser should scale it when you click on the picture and zoom in at least it does in Firefox and you could zoom in using a photoshop program, as for a PDF give me two seconds.

*hold music*

Okay I have found the PDF function in Photoshop its not a pure dump though, while alot of the detail remains some of it looks abit fuzzy now, this is from photoshops PDF making process, however by in large its all as it would be on the picture. So now at least you can print it out in whatever size you want.

Oh small point of note because its now the PDF the filesize has balooned to 24MB.

The ULTIMATE PDF - Just download this straight onto your PC for those who want it don't try and open it within the browser or misery will ensue.


----------



## wasted (Aug 1, 2009)

interesting, if you study it you can predict the governments plans, in a very objective and unbiased way


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 2, 2009)

cool thread... im gonna move this to the news section tho...


----------

